# A Bowl



## ironman123 (Sep 14, 2015)

Started this last September out of spalted beech from @windyridgebowman . It is to just put TV remotes in.
6 in dia X 4.5 in high x 1/4 in thick. My second bowl.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 14, 2015)

Send us a pic with the remotes in it, when you can. Seems practical. Chuck


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 15, 2015)

Good looking functional bowl Ray !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Sep 15, 2015)

I'd eat my porridge out of it, what? :D
I like it, keep up the work.


----------



## Tony (Sep 15, 2015)

Really like the shape and style of that Ray! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Sep 15, 2015)

Nice looking bowl there, Ray! I really need to start putting a date on my pieces.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 16, 2015)

Looks great Ray, and useful too...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 16, 2015)

OK @Nature Man , here are the remote pictures you asked for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 16, 2015)

My goodness what you can control with a remote these days...


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 16, 2015)

Love the bowl Ray but you need one of these very badly! That bowl should be used for something else!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

